# Werb einen Freund.



## Refani (18. November 2013)

*Huhu Ihr Lieben!!
[*]ich suche Jemanden den ich Werben kann mit Werbt einen Freund oder eine Rolle der Auferstehung  *
*Am Besten wäre es auf dem Server Frostwolf(Horde) Antonidas,Malorne,Dun Morogh *(*Allianz*)
*Ich besitze auf Antondias eine LvL 2er Gilde leider Ziemlich klein *
*Hab auf dem Server selber erst neu Angefangen hab da leider noch kein 90iger*!
*Ich hab Leider nicht immer Viel zeit da ich eine Mutti bin von einer 2 Jährigen Tochter meine Zeiten Wären immer von 9:00 Uhr bis 15:00 uhr und ab 18:30 uhr Ca. bis 22:00uhr zeit*
*Hoffe Diese Zeiten sind in Ordnung für DICH! und am Wochenende habe ich auch Viel mehr zeit. *
*Power LvLn kommt für mich nicht in Frage ,das nicht mein Ding möchte das Questen und Dungeons gemütlich angehen
p Hab nen Werbt einen Freund account aber es ist nur bis Cata, Mop + Gamecard muss selber gezahlt werden auser ihr habt schon ein Account  Denn Account gibts wenn Ihr mop schon habt oder nur so lange bis ihr ein eigenen habt. ​Wenn du Interesse hast meld dich ​
Mit Freundlichen Grüßen Refani!*


----------



## Refani (21. November 2013)

*ist noch nicht vergeben der Platz für ein Werbt einen Freund  Allso noch Frei!*​


----------



## Refani (23. November 2013)

*Da sich der jenige sich ned gemeldet hat der geworben werden will ist der Platz immer noch Frei  *​


----------



## Refani (25. November 2013)

*Noch Platz Frei für einen von Euch *​


----------



## Refani (26. November 2013)

*/push*​


----------



## Refani (27. November 2013)

*RdA & Werbt einen Freund noch Frei für euch!*​


----------



## Refani (28. November 2013)

Refani schrieb:


> *RdA & Werbt einen Freund noch Frei für euch!*​


----------



## Refani (30. November 2013)

/Push


----------



## Refani (2. Dezember 2013)

*Noch immer Frei *​


----------



## Refani (3. Dezember 2013)

Noch immer Frei.!


----------



## Refani (5. Dezember 2013)

/Push!


----------



## Refani (10. Dezember 2013)

/push


----------



## Refani (16. Dezember 2013)

Immer noch alles da )


----------



## Refani (26. Dezember 2013)

Immer noch Platz Frei..


----------

